# [Processor] intel core i3 : which kernel option ? (solved)

## noobux

Hi everyone,

I am looking for the right setting for 'processor family' in the kernel menuconfig, I want to have something more powerfull than generic x86_64, my processor is a :

```
Processor   Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 350  @ 2.27GHz, 2266 MHz, 2 cores, 4 logical processors

```

 (this was traducted from french)

So I don't know which option to take because I found nothing about the core Ix CPU.

Which option should I choose ?

Thanks everyone !and sorry for the english ... iam french .Last edited by noobux on Tue Jun 14, 2011 7:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## thalcave

I have also Intel Core i3 (exactly 370M) and my make.conf contains:

```
 

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

```

----------

## noobux

Ok right, but which option did you set in the kernel ( from menuconfig ),  "-march=core2" did you mean you set the processor family to "Core 2 and newer Xeon"?

----------

## Aquous

Yep, that's the one.

----------

## noobux

Ok thank you ! My problem is solved !

----------

## Bazra

------------------

System Information

------------------

Time of this report: 10/27/2014, 16:42:57

       Machine name: BAZRA

   Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.140303-2144)

           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)

System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.

       System Model: Inspiron N4050

               BIOS: BIOS Date: 11/14/11 10:19:57 Ver: 04.06.04

          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2350M CPU @ 2.30GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.3GHz

             Memory: 2048MB RAM

Available OS Memory: 1950MB RAM

          Page File: 1507MB used, 2392MB available

        Windows Dir: C:\Windows

    DirectX Version: DirectX 11

DX Setup Parameters: Not found

   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI

 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)

    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled

--------------------

DirectX Debug Levels

--------------------

Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)

DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)

DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)

DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)

DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)

DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)

DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------

Display Devices

---------------

          Card name: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family

       Manufacturer: Intel Corporation

          Chip type: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family

           DAC type: Internal

         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0116&SUBSYS_05021028&REV_09

     Display Memory: 783 MB

   Dedicated Memory: 64 MB

      Shared Memory: 719 MB

       Current Mode: 1366 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)

       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor

      Monitor Model: unknown

         Monitor Id: LGD02E9

        Native Mode: 1366 x 768(p) (59.996Hz)

        Output Type: Internal

        Driver Name: igdumdx32.dll,igd10umd32.dll,igd10umd32.dll

------------------------

Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives

------------------------

      Drive: C:

 Free Space: 35.0 GB

Total Space: 76.8 GB

File System: NTFS

      Model: WDC WD5000BPVT-75HXZT3 ATA Device

      Drive: D:

 Free Space: 73.7 GB

Total Space: 200.0 GB

File System: NTFS

      Model: WDC WD5000BPVT-75HXZT3 ATA Device

      Drive: E:

 Free Space: 29.0 GB

Total Space: 200.0 GB

File System: NTFS

      Model: WDC WD5000BPVT-75HXZT3 ATA Device

      Drive: F:

      Model: TSSTcorp DVD+-RW SN-208BB ATA Device

     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/21/2010 03:14:03, 108544 bytes

--------------

System Devices

--------------

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller

Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C26&SUBSYS_05021028&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E8

   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7601.18328 (English), 11/27/2013 06:58:41, 43520 bytes

   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.18328 (English), 11/27/2013 06:58:46, 284672 bytes

   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.18328 (English), 11/27/2013 06:59:25, 258560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family

Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0116&SUBSYS_05021028&REV_09\3&11583659&0&10

Please Help Me To Get With It !!!

----------

